

From game jam to market in one month - davidrangel
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/SergeyLalov/20131010/202126/From_a_game_jam_to_market_in_one_month.php

======
Rakoonic
Rapid Application Development indeed. Great to see how things like this get
done fast, and to a high quality as well.

------
hewy
SWEET!! Corona SDK is the only way to do it that fast.

------
dowit
Very clear, and some great advice!

------
DFStudio
Great article! Very inspiring.

------
rayray1039
Very cool insights, thanks!

